# Started the IBS audio program



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

HiI started the program but haven't been following the schedule. I been listening to a program every day and am up to the 3rd track. I didn't think there would be a magical formula, so I did the program as I saw fit. I am going to backtrack and start at the 1st track and follow the rest of the program as best I can.I seem to have trouble visualizing in my mind. I can't get a good picture in my mind. I thought of using the plant salvia divinorum as an aid to the HT as an experiment. Here's an semi-formal study done on salvia d and meditation http://www.maps.org/research/salvia/sdmeditation.html Hope to acheive good results from HT - I read that a lot of people had noticeable positive changes around 20-40 days into it.skinny


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Skinny, glad you have statrted the tapes.







It is very very important to stick to the schedule though the way its laid out for you. A lot went into setting it up the way its set up.On the visualizing, that gets easier with time.Is salvia a relaxant? I would be careful with herbs just fyi, you might not want to try something that effects your progress with the tapes if the salvia has any side effects? However, I don't know much about what it is.Let us know how you progress and give it time to work, as it works gradulally. Keep us posted and I wish you success.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Just slipping in here to agree with Eric that it is important to stick with the program guidelines. Once you get through the program the first time, after that you can go back and listen to your favorite sessions on a random basis.You said that after only a few days you were already up to the 3rd track. I did that at first also because I didn't realize that I was supposed to follow the program as set down by Mike, and also because I was excited and curious about what was in the sessions, but after I satisfied my curiosity, I went back and did the program per Mike's instructions.The visualization part came fairly easily to me, and I still use it without the recordings.And yes, I did achieve some good results relatively soon after beginning the program.Good luck to you, Skinny, I'm sure the relaxation the tapes provide will be of great benefit to you.Evie


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I went on a two week vacation and had a few bad days, but now after my vacation I'm having the best days since my IBS started. I am still doing the HT sessions as I see fit and leaving an off day every few days.Initially I didn't think HT would work since I had a bacterial problem that was causing the IBS. After several courses of antibiotics, my IBS got much better. Additional courses of antibiotics didn't do much for my IBS, so I looked into HT. My IBS did start with a period of anxiety/depression that went away after a month, but I think all that anxiety got all stored in the subconscious. I started getting muscle fasciculations (BFS) and IBS started soon after.Now during HT I get less muscle twitching and less visceral sensitivity. I am pleased with the results of HT.BTW, salvia divinorum is a plant with psychoactive effects. Many users experience their subconscious come to the foreground and the conscious go to the background. I thought of taking in sublingually as described in the study as an experiment to see how it would work with HT. Haven't done it yet, but I did smoke the extract and had an unsettling experience - I was going back to my childhood and the sheets that my mother used on my bed were starting to form in my consciousness.skinny


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Skinny, its important you work through the program, I would not experiment while doing it, wait till your done and see how you feel, so something you do, does not contradict what your doing with the program. Some people do the program and add a ton of other things into the mix while doing it, this may decrease the effects or a person may think its not working, not thinking that some herb or diet they are also doing maybe aggravating the condition.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS I am happy to hear you are pleased with the program and think you will continue to be pleased as you progress.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I have been listening to the tapes and really enjoy them, I am feeling a difference, I have not been keeping track of the days, at first i wanted to hurry it up, but now I am enjoying the 2 and 3 ones so much that I have not moved on yet. Is that unusual? Should I make myself go on or wait till I feel ready? Thanks, Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, actually make sure your following the schedule that comes with them?I did that by accident also I just listened at first. The I went how does that last 100 days. LOLBut its very important to follow the program schedule.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks Eric, I hate not listening to, I have become so dependant on them, The prob was I was listening to #2 and would fall asleep and have listened to both 2 and 3, so then when I listened to just 3, it was weird, because i had not heard it, I just did not want to get all nervous and mess up the good. Should I just go back to 3 and stay there for a week or so? Thanks, Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, did you read the booklet?Have you been following that, because then I can direct you from there.Does your player have a track mode?I can help, just need to figure it out a little.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

Eric, Yes I did read the booklet when I first recieved it, No, my player has no tracking to it.I would listen as I settled in for the night, and fall asleep. I was having probs with anxiety and insomnia, so thought it would help. I was leary and get nervous about this.(The great unknown)I was taking meds to help me relax also. I ran out, and was panicky so last night I listened to the #1 again, it helped me calm down, it was the only way I could finally get to sleep. Sorry to be such a difficult student, LOL! Thanks, Laura


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I read what Mike wrote and got a lot of answers. I am back on track and doing great. Thanks for answering my e-mail, U r the first one who has done that, It meant alot. Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Glad things are back on track laura, Hope things have settle down and your doing well.







No worries on any questions. Keep us posted.


----------

